# stretch marks



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i've been training for about 3 years but over the last year the stretch marks are getting out of control

they're all over my arms around the bicep and tricep area and they dont stop, more and more keep turning up

i use cocoa butter before and after training

anyone know any way to make me less susceptable to excessive stretch marks


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i decided to live with it a long time ago. apparently bio oil works. but ive never known someone to get rid or prevent stretch marks


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

http://health.howstuffworks.com/skin-care/problems/treating/improve-skin-elasticity1.htm


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Use wild musk rose oil, it works preventing them and will help making the ones you have more elastic and less visible.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Surgery is the only permenant answer


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

They will fade over time, a tan helps as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> They will fade over time, a tan helps as well.


x2.

You cant get rid of them, either shut up or stop training :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> They will fade over time, a tan helps as well.


lol you know im black right


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> lol you know im black right


Scrap the tanning then :whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Scrap the tanning then :whistling:


i'm guessing you have your avi's turned off

when i joined my gym they gave me tanning vouchers this non discrimination stuff is going too far lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no offence but if your black how bad can the stretch marks be? my training partner has them but are barely visible due to his skin complexion (have to be PC here otherwise ill get told off). whereas on me as im a ghost they are big purple things :/.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> no offence but if your black how bad can the stretch marks be? my training partner has them but are barely visible due to his skin complexion (have to be PC here otherwise ill get told off). whereas on me as im a ghost they are big purple things :/.


i guess it looks worse on white people

i'll shut up now lol


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> no offence but if your black how bad can the stretch marks be? my training partner has them but are barely visible due to his skin complexion (have to be PC here otherwise ill get told off). whereas on me as im a ghost they are big purple things :/.


Reasonable question, don't see why you should get told off! I'm light brown and my stretch marks are either pinkish or white and are quite visible, not dissimilar to the new skin that forms over a scar.


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been using bio oil for a couple of years now jus a little twice a day on my problem areas and I love the stuff. I used to have stretch marks from many many a moon ago from being a fatty but i have barely any now and have made significant gains over the last 3 months from quitting smoking had meant possible stretch mark reappearance but no! No new ones are forming.

xttfnx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive only ever had them on my traps !

I feel inferior now !


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Ive only ever had them on my traps !
> 
> I feel inferior now !


i guess you get them over the bodypart that grows the fastest


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> They will fade over time, a tan helps as well.





bizzlewood said:


> lol you know im black right





bizzlewood said:


> i'm guessing you have your avi's turned off
> 
> when i joined my gym they gave me tanning vouchers this non discrimination stuff is going too far lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic stuff there :lol: :lol: :lol:

think it's the lighting of your avi bizzle - it's not clear tbh

Actually I think they do look worse on black skin because they are white and show up a lot more

Bio oil over the long term is the only thing that works and it's constant use - if you stop using it, they revert to normal ... expensive to do it everyday really - perhaps just use for the summer


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic stuff there :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> think it's the lighting of your avi bizzle - it's not clear tbh
> 
> ...


lol i thought it was obvious i was black

i need to change that pics its about 2 and half years old


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Bio oil my azz, even if it works am i missing 1 more thing to remember using it over the day between $hit loads of supplements/meals sometimes gear !


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Ive only ever had them on my traps !
> 
> I feel inferior now !


chest armpit tris bis lats hams :laugh: im lucky


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> lol i thought it was obvious i was black
> 
> i need to change that pics its about 2 and half years old


Now go with ya and be black and proud - don't be lurking in the shadows there :lol: :lol: :lol: New Pics Yeeeeehaaa :laugh:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have just recently started to get them i guess thier just battle wounds eh:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mine have faded slightly or blended in...

but once they are there...i'm afraid its goodnight and godbless:lol:

nothing too much you can do,but loads of folk on here have got ointments!!!!

the muscles grow too quick for the skin...so once stretched i guess you cannot un-stretch the skin,but as i say my stretches aint that bad as when i first got em...or is it cos i got used to looking at the fcukers:lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Jem said:


> Now go with ya and be black and proud - don't be lurking in the shadows there :lol: :lol: :lol: New Pics Yeeeeehaaa :laugh:


ok then i will do some new pics just for you lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmfao people need to stop with the whole scared of saying anything to do with race, black, white, pink, green, yellow who gives a fk.

Anyway m8, in answer to your question I got stretch marks quite bad, a tan did help to fade them as chris said. Your black so i've no idea? I know quite a few black bodybuilders, and talking like 18 stone lean etc yet they don't have any stretch marks :S? guess it's to do with skin type really, some people get bad stretch marks, some get none at all. Try bio-oil or what not but I personally think it doesn't work.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> ok then i will do some new pics just for you lol


Loving your work :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao people need to stop with the whole scared of saying anything to do with race, black, white, pink, green, yellow who gives a fk.
> 
> Anyway m8, in answer to your question I got stretch marks quite bad, a tan did help to fade them as chris said. Your black so i've no idea? I know quite a few black bodybuilders, and talking like 18 stone lean etc yet they don't have any stretch marks :S? guess it's to do with skin type really, some people get bad stretch marks, some get none at all. Try bio-oil or what not but I personally think it doesn't work.


the race thing doesnt matter to me i'm not easily offended

i'm only 87kg so i dont understand why i get them because i'm not really big

ahh well could be worse


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> the race thing doesnt matter to me i'm not easily offended
> 
> i'm only 87kg so i dont understand why i get them because i'm not really big
> 
> ahh well could be worse


I dont know m8, do your parents have them? or any brothers or sisters? did your mum get them during pregnancy? etc. It could be genetic, to do with your skin itself. Like I said I get them, a lot of people do. I can't say I've seen a black guy with stretch mark problems before? And I know quite a few from the gyms I've trained at.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I dont know m8, do your parents have them? or any brothers or sisters? did your mum get them during pregnancy? etc. It could be genetic, to do with your skin itself. Like I said I get them, a lot of people do. I can't say I've seen a black guy with stretch mark problems before? And I know quite a few from the gyms I've trained at.


I know loads of black men & women with them ...it's really very common OXO


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> I dont know m8, do your parents have them? or any brothers or sisters? did your mum get them during pregnancy? etc. It could be genetic, to do with your skin itself. Like I said I get them, a lot of people do. I can't say I've seen a black guy with stretch mark problems before? And I know quite a few from the gyms I've trained at.





Jem said:


> I know loads of black men & women with them ...it's really very common OXO


i think its just less visible depending on what shade of chocolate you are


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i think its just less visible depending on what shade of chocolate you are


:laugh:

Well I suppose true, I know a few gambians, but they are like the darkest of black. And three of them who I used to train with, two of them being pro bodybuilders never had any sort of skin issues.

Good thing about a darker colour is it shows off the muscle definition more, thats why I go on lots of sunbeds :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well I suppose true, I know a few gambians, but they are like the darkest of black. And three of them who I used to train with, two of them being pro bodybuilders never had any sort of skin issues.
> 
> Good thing about a darker colour is it shows off the muscle definition more, thats why I go on lots of sunbeds :lol:


i'm not that dark so it shows up more on me than it does on them

LMAO sunbed


----------



## maryland22 (Nov 28, 2009)

*you can try and buy snail creme... it will 100% work and eliminate your stretch marks and all other skin problems..*

*
*

*
go to ebay/google and search for this:* BABA DE CARACOL


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been reading about Elicina snail cream - I've tried shark oil so why not snail slime fpmsl ....I will report back


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Iv got a few nasty pink/purple ones my girlfriend keeps teling me to stop going to the gym because im hurting myself.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jem said:


> I've been reading about Elicina snail cream - I've tried *shark oil* so why not snail slime fpmsl ....I will report back


save the sharks...jem,i thought you was a conservationist of nature and wildlife...?


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i also have them under my arm spreading out onto my bicept atleast it means iv gotten bigger, they dont really bother me although they stand out and are like pink/purplish


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i see mine as badges of honour, so long as they aint cos your fat you should be same!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bio oil never worked for me, its over priced aswell


----------



## rc_cola (Nov 28, 2009)

stretch marks is a hard cosmetic problem to combat. I have had them on my triceps, biceps and lats since the time i started my first hardcore bulk where i went from 167lbs to 202lbs in 7-8 months. I noticed them getting darker and everything and decided to go to a dermatologist (a very highly reputable one)

She told me that only time can heal this process plus the tightening of skin. Its something you have to wait for and if you get lucky they will fade. I have noticed since ive been cutting..some of them have been fading but some are still dominant but i use a little bit of make up to cover them up and it really helps (just a temporary solution)

if you want to avoid future stretch marks she told to make sure your skin is not too dry when your working out. So if you shower before and after lifting weights make sure you use a good moisturizer


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> save the sharks...jem,i thought you was a conservationist of nature and wildlife...?


fpmsl - ant that all goes out the window when it comes to making me booty fine :lol: :lol: :lol: Kill the sharks - gimme the guts so I can slather them all over my body


----------

